# lagg link failover and VirtualBox bridged interface



## warudemaru (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm a very happy user after discovered the lagg driver which works flawlessy switching between WiFi and wire, but now funny things happen when I try to use VirtualBox. While using NIC bridged to the hosts lagg0 device the hosts networking is blocked, only the guest OS has access to the network! Then after suspending guest the host networking is "released", connections are even not broken - it just looks like there was a (nomen omen) lag on the host os 
I have completely no clue, but it would be excellent to have the virtualbox guest also profiting from the lagg driver usability


----------

